# Gairloch Beach & Harbour



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Today was our day off so we decided to get the bus from outside Inverewe Gardens and go into Gairloch.

We got off at Pier Road by the harbour and headed for the 'Old Inn' for a bite to eat.

We then followed the footpath that takes you up from the harbour over towards Gairloch Beach and Golf Course.

The views were spectacular and on a day like today who needs to go to the south of France for white sandy beaches?



















Unfortunately we are at the end of our season and leave this beautiful place next Tuesday and begin to make our way down to Oxford CCC where I begin the winter contract on the 1st November.

Regards

Dean


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Wish we had seen it in all this sunshine instead of riding in the pouring rain an mist!!
All the best

Ken


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Dean

Great pictures, thanks  . Gairloch is one of our must-do stops when we do the 'Torridon Coast' and we always go in the coffee shop/book shop - a bit of a ritual! We hired mountain bikes from there years ago when kids were young and we've called in regularly ever since - great coffee and a very interesting selection of books - bought one about sea kayaking this year!

Must say the weather was brilliant when we visited this year - folks sunbathing and no midges!

Hope you move south with many happy memories of your season up north, and thanks for helping many folks enjoy their travels in one of the best mh-ing areas in the UK.

Good luck in Oxford - may see you there  

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi There fairportgoer 

You have a pm.

Spindrifter


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 



Lovely shots of this great area and quite evocative. 

First visited the area when on a cycle tour of the Youth Hostels in 1953,I think the Hostel was called Carn Dearg, and was in a large house round the Bay from the Village, and towards the lovely beach. 


There was a string of Hostels right up to Durness, making it a rather easy tour for cyclists, at the a princely charge of one shilling per night, and no cars. :roll: :roll: 

Those were the days   


Andy


----------

